# New batch of Sublicotton paper proving problematic



## sotheysaid (May 3, 2016)

Ok, so, I've been using Sublicotton paper for a few months now, used around 300 sheets of the stuff and not had any issues.
Now, I just ordered a new batch, and the paper is a lot thinner than the other 3 batches. It is also printing with a shiny finish as well as quite often not peeling properly/sticking to the garment.

I'm following all directions (190 degrees for 45seconds) and haven't changed anything from the last lot of paper.

Any ideas why this could be?

Also, does anyone in the UK know of any other sublicotton paper suppliers apart from printerowners.co.uk as they are who I have been ordering from and have now sent me this awful batch of paper


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I'm beginning to wonder now,,, I haven't opened my last pack, but the pack before has lead to a shirt being returned last week because the polymer has lifted (or crumbled) off the shirt.
And no printerowners have exclusive rights it seems.


----------



## sotheysaid (May 3, 2016)

I just spoke to Printer Owners who said they have received the paper from the same supplier they normally use and aren't aware of the issue I'm having so are going to test it this afternoon and call me back.

I'm hoping they have the same issue as I do because I've not done anything different from when I done the last 300 prints using the paper.

Let me know when you open your new batch of paper if it's a lot thinner than the old sublicotton stuff. It's annoying because it's more likely to move on the garment with the paper being lighter too


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

had a look, tested it, the new stuff is a lighter blue surface and the trademark on the back is fainter too.
cut it into mug wrap size and printed a known image, I used the returned shirt and it came out the same as usual. pulled it stretched it and it appeared to be 'painted in' so I can't offer any support to your problem I'm afraid. lets hope that it was a one off because it is one of the processes that although not every day I do rely on it quite a bit. I can only conclude with the returned shirt that I was to blame somehow and will be replacing it as they are great returning customers.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

had a look, tested it, the new stuff is a lighter blue surface and the trademark on the back is fainter too.
cut it into mug wrap size and printed a known image, I used the returned shirt and it came out the same as usual. pulled it stretched it and it appeared to be 'painted in' so I can't offer any support to your problem I'm afraid. lets hope that it was a one off because it is one of the processes that although not every day I do rely on it quite a bit. I can only conclude with the returned shirt that I was to blame somehow and will be replacing it as they are great returning customers.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

sotheysaid, have you heard anything yet? I've used it for three pocket logo's on pure white cotton dress shirts today, same as usual result with the new pack.


----------

